# Mk2 GTI Door panel re-upholstery



## davidreno (Oct 1, 2007)

Welp. this was my first time re doing my doors, or any doors at that.. so heres what i got.
I got most of my stuff from Joann fabrics. Including spray adhesive (Headliner spray adhesive) and the sued and vinyl fabric.
I based my idea off of a couple of other ideas here on the vortex. thanks for the tips guys.
Heres what the door looked like when i started off. Not in too bad of shape.. i was just getting sick of it.








The vinyl/ leather or whatever this material was started falling off and looking really tacky. Thats what got me started o this idea.








I took the door pockets/ speaker off first.. still havent put them back on.... not sure if i will.. might sell em'.








STRIP NOW!!!!
















I think i got a total of about 3 yards of the suede material and 2 or 3 of the vinyl.








I messed up a little doing the first door and realized its best to do the more stubborn areas first. Meaning the parts that have more shape and crevice to them such as the middle of this door where the door pockets were.
I actually had to go back and cut out the bottom half of this suede on the doors because i forgot i was doing only the middle suede Hahahah.








Went back and put the vinyl on where i cut the suede out.. came up a little short in the middle, and eventually came up with nice resolution which you will see in the last picture.








Did the top part vinyl as well.








Okay so i was thinking im totally screwed. i just spent a ton of money on fabric and i couldnt help but make the same mistake on all 4 doors by coming up short where the vinyl and suede meet in the middle of the doors. haaha i suck







. Well i sw on a previous thread that a guy had use some chrome lining for his doors where the red strip use to be.. I didnt originally like the chrome idea.. but hey i cant complain, no one else had any color and its all i had to work with. heres the total outcome.








Feel free to tell me how much i suck at this or how well i did.
Im redoing my re-did headliner tonight, so i will post more pics on that once it is finished.. all pillars are going to be suede as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

